# My Second Amateur fight



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

My second Win in the Ultimate combat trials event in Harlow

Triangle from the mount


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

****ing ace dude...loved watching that.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

well done matey


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

nice work bud :thumb how long you been training for?


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers for the comments lads, glad you enjoyed:thumb,

I've been training for about 6-7 months at the TSG gyms in thurrock and southend, been putting the work in 4 or 5 times a week though and its coming along well. Got my semi-pro debut in a week after two amateurs.

You guys fight yourself??


----------



## Hurricane (Mar 28, 2011)

great fight, the 1 great thing i notice is you can change your tactics to end the fight, you knew punching wouldnt work so went in for the kill. thats a very rare thing to find in a fighter, they can train it all day, talk it all the next day but when it comes to the fight all they do is drop hammers till they are tired and win on points, cracking effort there bud.


----------

